# Whispersync for Voice - video at Audible.com



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

It sounds like the Whispersync for Voice will work with all of the Kindles. (I could be wrong though.)
http://www.audible.com/mt/wfs/narrow/ref=pd_wsrch_lnk_2

At the end of the video, it says to get the narration, you pay a little extra ($3.95) - but also that Audible will match up with the books you've already purchased at Amazon. (But you'd have to buy the book at Audible.) At least that's what I gleaned from the video.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This could save me tons of money. I often buy both the audio and Kindle versions and that's usually twice the cost or the cost of a credit (about $12)... Now it looks like if I buy the Kindle book, I can add the audio narration for considerably less... I saw some for $3.95, some for $4.99...

Oh, I'm so excited.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, I'm so excited.


Ditto!!!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been wanting this for a looooong time.   Looks like there are 15k books ready to go.   Of course, the ones I'm flip-flopping with now aren't on the list yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It does look like you only get the discounted price if you buy the Kindle book first... So if you own the audio book and want to get the Kindle boook, you'll have to pay full price for the Kindle book..

I do like how it keeps track of where you own each book (it tells me if I own the audio or kindle or both) since I have hundreds upon hundreds of books, it's nice to know that I don't have to try to remember which books I have in what format.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there a link available for what books will be ready to go for the Whispersync for Voice?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if there will be a "deal" to get the Kindle book cheaper if you already own the Audible version? That would be cool. (Free would be better of course... ) LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Is there a link available for what books will be ready to go for the Whispersync for Voice?


http://www.audible.com/search?advsearch&field_read_along_support=possible

It looks like it's already live.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I wonder if there will be a "deal" to get the Kindle book cheaper if you already own the Audible version? That would be cool. (Free would be better of course... ) LOL


That would be nice. So far I'm seeing full price for the Kindle books if you already own the audio, but I can keep hoping that will change.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Is there a link available for what books will be ready to go for the Whispersync for Voice?


http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=5744839011


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

BruceS said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=5744839011


I used this link and tried it out with Little Women. Got both for free. Haven't seen any regular books with that option yet, but off to search that out. I'm excited about this option. I've often done this when I own an audible book and was able to get the kindle book from the library, so I could switch to whichever one I needed at the time. Only this will be better as it will automatically sync!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

So.. if this works with the Kindles we already have... I wonder if I really NEED the Paperwhite?    (Although I'm also interested in the front lighting.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> So.. if this works with the Kindles we already have... I wonder if I really NEED the Paperwhite?  (Although I'm also interested in the front lighting.)


Well no, you don't "need" a new one for it, but it does have that awesome crisp screen and built in light. and it's new and shiny...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

And you ordered the nice PINK cover, didn't you??   How could you give that up along with a new shiny toy?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> And you ordered the nice PINK cover, didn't you??  How could you give that up along with a new shiny toy?


Especially since it's been awhile since we had a nice pink cover... the last Amazon covers were ugly....


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, considering that I just found out that my husband ordered himself a nice big fancy monitor - and offered me his current humongous widescreen monitor for my craft room, I think I'll NOT be canceling my order.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is really confusing to me. I checked a kindle book that also has the whispervoice and I don't own it yet. So it tells me, if I buy the kindle book, the audio is 7.95. But I see no way on the page to buy it. 

So I check a book that is also whispervoice ready and one I already own as a kindle book. On the book page it says its whispervoice ready, but I don't see any way of buying the audio to go with it.  
The only thing listed is 23.95 under the paper back for the audio book.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

After you purchase the Kindle book, you are asked if you want to buy the narrative. Before you try this on a regular book, check out on of the links above from Audible. You can go through the process of buying a free book and then buying the narrative for free too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> This is really confusing to me. I checked a kindle book that also has the whispervoice and I don't own it yet. So it tells me, if I buy the kindle book, the audio is 7.95. But I see no way on the page to buy it.
> 
> So I check a book that is also whispervoice ready and one I already own as a kindle book. On the book page it says its whispervoice ready, but I don't see any way of buying the audio to go with it.
> The only thing listed is 23.95 under the paper back for the audio book.


Once you buy the Kindle book, it will give you an option to buy the audio book at a discounted price... you won't see that link until you buy the Kindle book though.

If you "buy" one of the free books, you can see how it works. I did it Huckleberry Finn.

I will warn you though, if you have an audible credit, make sure the use credit box is not checked when you go to check out when "buying" the audible book.. I nearly wasted one of my credits.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I am still confused. I am not an audible member, is that the problem? I don't have the money to pay $15 a month in addition to getting these whispervoice ones. I think that is the lowest plan on audible.  I thought I could just get some once in a while to try out audio. 

I checked a book I already own and I don't see a way to add that narration. So if I already own the kindle book it doesn't work? 

And where are these audio narration then, on Amazon?, or at Audible. 

I guess if it requires a membership, it out of the question for me anyway.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I checked a few more books that I already own and are also on that audible list for whisper. 

I found finally one that says this:

Because you own this Kindle book, you can add the professional narration of Shameless (The House of Rohan) for the reduced price of $4.95.


So apparently is a bit uneven. The other books that are also on the list that I checked and I already own, didn't say that and the audible book was in the 23 dollar range on those. Wonder why.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I happen to be a member, but I've never seen anything saying you had to be to get the audios for cheap. Buying the kindle book is what allows you to get it cheap. Try one of the free books and see if it works for you.

Things will probably keep changing a bit as they keep pairing up the books and audios.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah,

Let me walk you through it.

Go to this link: http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=5744839011

Choose Little Women

On the screen, if you scroll down a bit, you should see this:










Click "buy now with one click"

Then you should see this on the next page










Click on the "buy at audible.com"

You may need to set up an account or sign in with your Amazon account at this point, but you should see this screen:









Click next step and you'll see this screen










Complete the purchase and then you should see this:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, not all books are set up for the Whispersync yet.. So some of the books you looked at that had the higher price might not be enabled at this point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for the walk through. That will help for books I don't own yet. As I never got anything from audible, I wasn't sure how that worked. Now I can see how the follow through is on the site. 

I just figured I get some of those where I already own the kindle book. But so far I could only find one of the eligible ones that had that reduced price and the notice that it is a special. Those that don't give the special price are on the list on audible and have the whispervoice notice. So I hope they add those too, since they are already part of the audible list. Maybe it hasn't updated everything yet. 

But this is so perfect for me then. I always have issues with audio books, but I want to make them work. They would be great for working out, cleaning and such. I just never wanted to invest so much money by getting an audible membership. So if I can get an audio book cheaper for a kindle book I already own, I am all for it to try. Even better I think if I already read the book. It might be easier for me to get used to the medium if I already know what happens. At least that is my theory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The earlier link took me to free books. You can see a list on Amazon for all books here. I looked through and found some books I had, and, sure enough, I could add the Audible book; in one case for $3.95.

Very interesting....love my audiobooks for working out.

Betsy

(edited to fix link)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You know what would be nice? A list of books we already own that are part of these 13000 eligible ones.  
Like a drop down in manage my kindle. Would make it easier than having to go through the list. Especially since I can't sort the list by genre.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be nice. I've been working my way through the list at the link below and adding them to a special wish list I set up.

But you can do a search for authors or put a tag in the search box above the list...I put in "romance" and it gave up a list that was different. EDIT: I put in "mystery" and "thriller" and got different subsets, and they didn't necessarily have the word in the title of the book.

Edited to add this picture. You can see the little text box above the listing, with "whispersync" to the left of the box:









I found this one has audio, might have to get it for $3.95



Betsy


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

This is brilliant! I love Audible, and, obviously, I love Kindle. This is a very smart way to marry both services together. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I picked up 24 of the 27 free books/audio, and bought one that was discounted to $1.99.  You don't see the discounted price on audible.  You have to look at Amazon and then click their link through to audible.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Reading the Amazon press release on these new features has left me with a couple of questions which maybe those of you who already have some of these linked text and audiobooks can clear up.

First of all Amazon says "With Whispersync for Voice, Kindle and Kindle Fire owners can now switch seamlessly between reading a book and listening to the professionally narrated Audible audiobook on any iOS or Android phone."

Does this mean that you _have_ to listen to the audiobook on your phone? You can't listen to it on your Kindle or Fire and still sync up with the Kindle text book?

Second, it says that if you already own a Kindle book and the matching audiobook has been made available for this feature, you can buy it at a reduced price - just as you would if you bought them together. BUT, presumably if doesn't work the other way around? I am assuming that you can't get the text book cheap if you already own the audio book because the _audio book you already have isn't set up for use with the new features anyway_.

Can anyone who already owns both versions of a book, purchased previously, confirm that audiobooks already owned won't work with this new feature? I wonder, for audiobooks you already have, will you be able to download a 'whispersync for voice' ready version - in the same way you download updated versions of Kindle text based books for free?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Also the new kindles don't have an audio function so the timing just seems a little out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel like a total dork. So I want to try one of the free ones. I still don't have an audible account of any kind. So I get Jane Eyre, then it says get the narration for 0.00. But when I click on that small link, I get to a page where it says its 26.95.

So how do I get the free version, and where. Do I have to first click on the buy and then create an account? I don't want to get charged for 26.95. 

None of the audio on the book page say 0.00. Even though it says on the top I own the book. 

I am assuming my Fire can play audible books? Are they in the cloud? Or do I have to transfer them. 

So far I am not finding this very easy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This screen just popped up which might answer some questions:

Introducing Whispersync for Voice

When you own the Whispersync for Voice-ready Kindle book and the Audible audiobook you can switch between reading and listening without losing your place.

*Read with:*
All Kindle E Ink readers
All Kindle tablets
All Kindle reading apps

*Listen with*
Audible app for iPhone
Audible app for Android
All Kindle Tablets
...and never lose your place.

*Or Read and Listen at the same time with:*
Kindle Fire (latest generation)
Kindle Fire HD 7"
Kindle Fire HD 8.9"

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I feel like a total dork. So I want to try one of the free ones. I still don't have an audible account of any kind. So I get Jane Eyre, then it says get the narration for 0.00. But when I click on that small link, I get to a page where it says its 26.95.
> 
> So how do I get the free version, and where. Do I have to first click on the buy and then create an account? I don't want to get charged for 26.95.
> 
> ...


Atunah,

I'm pretty sure you have to have an Audible account. The good news (at least for me) is that you can use your Amazon account to create one, and I don't believe you should have to have a paid plan. At least I don't any more and it worked for me.

From www.audible.com, click on Create an account. The next page should allow you to sign in with your Amazon credentials. Once you've created the account, go back to Amazon and try the Jane Eyre link again and see what it says. When I click on one of those links, it takes me to the Audible page and the price is $3.95.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think they've worked out all the bugs yet...

From the list of free books/audiobooks I picked Peter and Wendy (otherwise known as Peter Pan). The audiobook is read by Jim Dale who did all the Harry Potter books so this should be good.

I downloaded the Kindle book, no problem. Then, to get the Audible book, I find out I have to create a new Audible account, with the same login I used for Amazon. That's fine, except my husband already has an Audible account with a few zillion books. That's the one that is linked to my iPhone.

I create the account. My only choice for downloading the audiobook is to download to my Kindle. To get it on my iPhone, I need to download the iPhone app...but of course, I already have that. If I re-download, will it wipe out my library, including the book that I am currently in the middle of?

I ended up downloading the book to my Kindle. I have never listened to an audiobook on my Kindle before (I just listened to the sample--it was okay). 

Need to sort this all out...

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I feel like a total dork. So I want to try one of the free ones. I still don't have an audible account of any kind. So I get Jane Eyre, then it says get the narration for 0.00. But when I click on that small link, I get to a page where it says its 26.95.
> 
> So how do I get the free version, and where. Do I have to first click on the buy and then create an account? I don't want to get charged for 26.95.
> 
> ...


I already own one of the book they offer and same thing happened to me that I can't get the narration for free as it says I can so I went to Audible.com and search for that book. There were many version and I found the one it says something like " You already own this book so you can get this for $0.00". I click on that and I got it for free.

And yes as Betsy said. you can just make an account without paying that is how I'm using Audible.com right now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Leslie, that clears things up a bit.

You can listen on any device with the Audible app and any Kindle tablet, but not the e-ink Kindles, not even the ones that have the audio facility. You can only read on the e-ink Kindles. (Obviously you can still listen to audio books on the audio enabled e-ink devices, but not using the Whispersync for Voice feature).

That suggests to me that, going forward, they have no intention of having any further audio enabled e-ink Kindles. Once the K3 and the Touch etc become obsolete, you won't have that option.

Having said all of that, studying the product page for the 7" HD Fire on both the US and the UK sites, I see that the UK site doesn't have the section in it about Audio books and Whispersync / Immersion, so I'm guessing that once again, this is a feature we won't get. Still not getting Prime Instant video, Kindle owners lending library, Kindle Free Time ... the list goes on. We should get these devices for half the price considering what we don't get, not pay more. Sorry, pet peeve of mine ....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I go to audible first then and see if I can just create an account without a plan. 

So it tells you on audible that you already own the kindle book? I guess they are owned by same, but that would be great. So it would know which books I own in the future and I can maybe for some get some of that reduced rate? 

I have already been on the phone all day for various billing issues and with my phone phobia I am all out of brain. 

I need something today that just works. Its been a bad day.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I am about to give up. I cannot even see any way to create an account. That Jane Eyre thing was already in a cart. I guess that was when I clicked on that link. Its the 26.95 one. I don't see my name anywhere and on the top it says if you already have an audible account, sign in here. I don't and I dont' see a register link anywhere.  

Then on the top it says you shop audible using your amazon account, but when I click on that, it throws me back to Amazon.  

I have got nothing left. Why is everything so complicated.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well apparently I now have an audio book in my archives. But I have no way of listening to it  . I don't want it on my K3, which was the only option.  So I didn't click on the send wireless. Knowing my luck today, it would freeze it up. 
I think its pretty full. I guess I could save it to my computer, but I don't really listen there either. 
How would I get that on my fire. I don't even have a usb cable for it.  

Today is not a day of anything going smooth. Nope. Nope. 

I need a drink now, its late enough, right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As for my adventures with Peter Pan....

I have both the book and audiobook on my Kindle Touch. I can read the book and listen to the audio, but they don't sync with each other. So that option doesn't seem to exist.

As I said earlier, I have the Audible app on my iPhone but it doesn't seem that I can be connected to two accounts (or maybe I can?). I don't know if I can have two installations of the app, one for each account on my phone.

Right now, this whole setup doesn't seem to be quite ready for primetime.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Last night I tried it with Huckleberry Finn. I could listen on my IPhone Audible app and then go into settings within the app and click on "sync position across all devices" and it would sync to the proper place on my Kindle. But no matter what I did, I couldn't get it to sync to the right place when I went from Kindle to Audio. 

Hopefully they'll get the kinks worked out.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Last night I tried it with Huckleberry Finn. I could listen on my IPhone Audible app and then go into settings within the app and click on "sync position across all devices" and it would sync to the proper place on my Kindle. But no matter what I did, I couldn't get it to sync to the right place when I went from Kindle to Audio.


They must need to update the Android app. I don't see a "sync position" option in the settings on my phone's Audible app.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah.. downloading the update right now. 1.4.0


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, better success.

I went to the audible app on my iPhone and found where I could sign out of my husband's account. Then I signed in using my new account email. That brought me to my library and there was Peter Pan. I downloaded it and when I started playing, it knew I was 15 minutes into the book from my Kindle and synced to that place.

I finished listening to chapter one (about five more minutes) and then stopped. I went back to my Kindle and opened the book and it asked if I wanted to sync ahead to the spot from my iPhone. So hurrah, it worked.

Also, when I went to my library, all my other books were there even though I wasn't logged into my husband's account. And, for the book I am currently listening to, it was still at the correct spot.

Maybe this will work after all! I'm not an expert but I made it work so if people have questions, post them here and I'll try to answer.

L


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe this will work after all! I'm not an expert but I made it work so if people have questions, post them here and I'll try to answer.
> 
> L


Cool! I'm happy to hear that it IS working. I did the update on my Android phone. The "What's New" mentions it is for the Whispersync with Voice but I'm not sure how to actually turn this feature on, unless it is on automatically. I played some of the story and then checked my Kindle but I wasn't prompted to go to that page. (Alice in Wonderland) I'm not giving up though!! LOL

Edited: It's working now! I had to manually hit the Refresh button on the Android app's library screen. (Maybe eventually it will automatically refresh.) I'm happy. Now... do I REALLY need the Paperwhite? Hmmmm.......... (Well, I want to get it in my grubby hands before I make any decisions.)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Well apparently I now have an audio book in my archives. But I have no way of listening to it . I don't want it on my K3, which was the only option. So I didn't click on the send wireless. Knowing my luck today, it would freeze it up.
> I think its pretty full. I guess I could save it to my computer, but I don't really listen there either.
> How would I get that on my fire. I don't even have a usb cable for it.
> 
> ...


Atunah...to get the audible book on your Fire you need to have the Audible app. Once you have that you will be able to see it in your library when you are in the app and then you can download the book to the Fire.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm testing mine using the Little Women book. I've played a few minutes on my iPod and when I go to my kindle Touch to read, it doesn't sync to where I left off on the iPod. I've gone to the menu and told it to sync and I've also closed the book and re-opened it...nothing. It tells me I am at the furthest read spot. Any ideas of what to try next??


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried this on the Fire?

I downloaded Dracula with the free audiobook. I advanced through the book to the second chapter on the Fire and synced, then went to the Fire's Audible app. The Audible app was able to sync up with my place and start playing from that spot. But if I listen for a while, pause the Audible app player, hit the Fire's Sync button at the top of the device, then exit the app and go back to the e-book on the Fire, it does not sync up to my new place, even if I press the sync button again. It tells me I am at the furthest page read, even though I have passed this place on Audible.

I have repeated the above behavior several times. It seems I can sync up the audio with where I am in the e-book, but I cannot sync up the e-book with where I am in the audiobook. Is there something I have to do within the Audible app on the Fire (besides hit the Sync button at the top of the device) to make it update my place with Whispersync?

As far as I know, I have the latest version of Audible (if I go check for app updates, it does not list Audible as having an available update) - and Audible is clearly capable of syncing to the latest position on the book.

Thanks,
Vonda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried it on my Fire, and it seemed to work.  Let me try it again.

Back in a sec...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ-

Have you tried it in a different book?  I only have one so far, "The Art of Racing in the Rain."  

I moved forward in the ebook, then went to Home.  The instant I was back on the Carousel, the % read on the cover updated.  

Then I went to the Audible app and opened the book.  It didn't update the position, so I accessed the top Fire menu by hitting the gear and did a synch.  Immediately, I got the location update.  

Played some (actually dragged the bar farther into the book).  Paused it, went to Home.  

Opened the ebook, got the "Synch to that location message.

So it's working for me...I'll get the Dracula book and try it...

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks - I have it working now! Apparently, I had already had another copy of Dracula in my archives (acquired years ago when I got my first Kindle) and I must have downloaded the wrong copy to my device. With that copy, the syncing only worked from book to audible file. Once I downloaded the right copy, the syncing worked the other way around, too.

Oops!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VondaZ said:


> Thanks - I have it working now! Apparently, I had already had another copy of Dracula in my archives (acquired years ago when I got my first Kindle) and I must have downloaded the wrong copy to my device. With that copy, the syncing only worked from book to audible file. Once I downloaded the right copy, the syncing worked the other way around, too.
> 
> Oops!


Great! Also, for those purchasing companion audiobooks; on my iPad, at least, clicking on "buy" from the book screen takes me to Audible but not necessarily to the book's page on Audible. If I do a search, several editions of the book may show up. Some aren't on "sale." If the book you're looking at isn't the price you expected, do a search and see if there's another edition on Audible.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone else using an iPod Touch to sync with a kindle? I've had mixed results. One time it works, the next time it doesn't. I am using Little Women and Peter and Wendy. I've had both sync correctly between my iPod and my kindle, but it doesn't do it every time. I've tried so many things I'm not sure what is the correct step. I seem to have issues with my kindle knowing where I left off on my iPod. When I'm done listening on my ipod I go back to my library page showing all of my audible books. I seem to have to hit "refresh" for it to update each time. That's what I have to do for the iPod to pick up where I left off on the kindle. But even after doing that now, my kindle doesn't see where I left off. I have even used the "sync position across devices" and that doesn't do it either. Am I missing something? Is there an easier way? Guess it's time to go see if Audible or Amazon has directions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Anyone else using an iPod Touch to sync with a kindle? I've had mixed results. One time it works, the next time it doesn't. I am using Little Women and Peter and Wendy. I've had both sync correctly between my iPod and my kindle, but it doesn't do it every time. I've tried so many things I'm not sure what is the correct step. I seem to have issues with my kindle knowing where I left off on my iPod. When I'm done listening on my ipod I go back to my library page showing all of my audible books. I seem to have to hit "refresh" for it to update each time. That's what I have to do for the iPod to pick up where I left off on the kindle. But even after doing that now, my kindle doesn't see where I left off. I have even used the "sync position across devices" and that doesn't do it either. Am I missing something? Is there an easier way? Guess it's time to go see if Audible or Amazon has directions.


I have an iPod Touch, KindleGirl...are you only talking about the audiobooks? Let me check...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm updating my Audible on my iPod Touch to the latest version; when that's done, I'll try my audiobook...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy...if I read on my kindle and go home afterwards then go to my iPod and hit "refresh" it picks up where I left off on my kindle just fine.

But if I listen on my iPod I can't seem to get it to sync with my kindle. I've hit "refresh" and "sync position across devices" and my kindle still won't see where I stopped. What do I need to do after I am done listening on my iPod? I swear I've done the same steps I did when it worked and now it won't work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know with syncing regular books across disparate devices it often helps to go back to a 'home' screen. . . . . . not sure if that would help when trying to sync audiobooks as well.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the "my library" page on the iPod is pretty much the "home" page for audible books. Unless I have to totally exit my Audible app, but I don't think I did that the first time it worked.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I went to the Audible home page and was able go to a part of their site that has all of their Whispersync books. Since I have only seen Amazon links in this thread (at least I think so) I thought others might be interested in it.

 [URL=http://www.audible.com/search?advsearch&field_read_along_support=possible]http://www.audible.com/search?advsearch&field_read_along_support=possible [/url]

I sorted by fiction and came up with 158 pages so it is going to take me awhile to get through these. I have bought a couple of Audible books and put a bunch of books that i have been eyeing on my Amazon wish list.

Thought you all would be interested in knowing that borrowed library books are discounted too. And be careful with editions. Some books that I own are on the list but are not discounted because I have an earlier edition.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Can anyone who already owns both versions of a book, purchased previously, confirm that audiobooks already owned won't work with this new feature? I wonder, for audiobooks you already have, will you be able to download a 'whispersync for voice' ready version - in the same way you download updated versions of Kindle text based books for free?


Hubby and I have been looking into this. We merged his Audible with my Amazon and have searched for items we had both. We found 1 on Amazon that says "Whispersync for Voice: Ready" under the info and in the box that you would see the discounted price it read "Whispersync for Voice
Now you can switch back and forth between reading the Kindle book and listening to the Audible audiobook. Learn more." instead.

On the Audible site it says "Whispersync for Voice: Enabled" and in a box under that "Whispersync for Voice
You already own this audiobook and the Kindle edition. You're all set to switch seamlessly between listening and reading. Learn more."

We looked on Audible for an ebook I owned but he doesn't. It showed a "sale price" and when we checked the discounted price for the book back on Amazon, same price. Then we looked for one that I didn't have the ebook for. It also had a box telling me the price I could buy the Kindle edition for. Clicking the "kindle edition" text takes you to the Kindle title.

Hope this all makes sense.  Now we're wondering if his Audible credit will be used or the credit card.

Update: while testing something else, I went to Manage My Kindle and the Audiobooks are now listed


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the walk thru, Heather. Now, if I want to get an audio book for a book that I already bought, how do I do that?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh sure. Ask me the tough questions at night after I've taken my loopy pills. 

You should be able to go to the product page on Amazon and it'll link up to the right price on the audible site. Or you might be able to go directly to the audible site and get the lower price from there. They make it easy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was scrolling on Audible and when I am logged in it shows me all the discounted ones in red. That is for all the kindle books I own and it includes the ones I got from the library too. I really like how easy and connected it all is. 

Well now that I finally figure it out I like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I went to the Audible home page and was able go to a part of their site that has all of their Whispersync books. Since I have only seen Amazon links in this thread (at least I think so) I thought others might be interested in it.
> 
> [URL=http://www.audible.com/search?advsearch&field_read_along_support=possible]http://www.audible.com/search?advsearch&field_read_along_support=possible [/url]
> 
> ...


This is great. I have the _Winds of War_ by Herman Wouk and it is available as an audio book! All 45 glorious hours, LOL! $7.95. I think I must have this....

And the Jungle read by Casey Affleck. I might have to buy the book to get that....

Oh, my....

OK, check this out: I bought "Their Eyes Were Watching God" in 2009 for $3.95; because I own the book, I can buy the audiobook for $3.95, read by Ruby Dee!!!!! I am sooo doing that!

But you know, this is also a way to buy many audiobooks for a discounted price. If I bought the ebook now, it would be $9.99; that would allow me to get the audiobook for $3.95; but the retail price for the Audible edition is $26.60....So, buying the ebook lets me get the audiobook, too, and I've spent $14 instead of $26.60. A pretty good deal. And I don't have to have a membership.... EDIT: Amazon lied with the $26.60.  Audible has it for $11.91... Oh, well.

Picked up Winds of War and Their Eyes Were Watching. Gonna be listening while I walk, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Betsy...if I read on my kindle and go home afterwards then go to my iPod and hit "refresh" it picks up where I left off on my kindle just fine.
> 
> But if I listen on my iPod I can't seem to get it to sync with my kindle. I've hit "refresh" and "sync position across devices" and my kindle still won't see where I stopped. What do I need to do after I am done listening on my iPod? I swear I've done the same steps I did when it worked and now it won't work.


I didn't have a chance to try this this afternoon and my iPod Touch needs recharging...will try it in the morning (well, later in the morning...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl,

which Kindle are you synching with, and do you have the latest Audible app (1.8 )?

So far, I've tried between my iPod Touch and my Kindle App on my iPad.  Worked fine.  Trying with the Fire and the Kindle Touch now...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've tested this morning with my iPod Touch, my Kindle for iPad, my Fire, my KTouch and my K4...  

The iPod Touch and Kindle for iPad sync worked seamlessly--I would stop the iPod Audible app, pick up the book in Kindle for iPad and it would update without me having to do a "refresh."  

For the KT and K4 to update to the latest location, I would have to hit "Refresh" on the Audible app on the i'Touch first.  And then, sometimes in the Kindle book, select sync to furthest read.  Sometimes not.

Edit to add:  I played the iPod Touch just now, then test the iPad.  Synched without hitting "refresh" on the i'Touch.  Then, out of curiosity, I opened the KT and the K4, and they synched, too, citing the i'Touch's location as the farthest read.

One time it wouldn't work at all, but that time, when I hit "refresh" on the i'Touch  one time, it asked if I wanted to sync to the furthest location read, which was behind where I was.  I hit cancel instead of yes, and then I think I just hit refresh again.  (I might have gone into the audiobook and back out again--I can't remember.)  This time it showed the correct furthest location.  That only happened once and it was when my WiFi was acting up, so I think that was the problem.

So, I would make sure that you have the latest Audible App (1.8 ), and that when you stop listening to the Audible book, you tap "Refresh" on the main Audible page before leaving if you've been having trouble with the synching.

When you open your book on your Kindle, if you don't get the "Sync to furthest location" message, call up the in-book menu and select "Sync to furthest location" manually.

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is great. I have the _Winds of War_ by Herman Wouk and it is available as an audio book! All 45 glorious hours, LOL! $7.95. I think I must have this....
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy.

Winds of War is one of the few books that I could never finish in paper format. Even the paperback editions were still too thick and heavy to hold comfortably for any length of time. However, from what I remember, it was a fascinating tale.

I just purchased it to enjoy the audio book.

War and Remembrance is also available and I got that as well.

The only problem I had was even on my Kindle Fire, I had to move all my other audible books to archive before there was room to download Winds of War.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

When a reader adds on the audible, what is the author's royalty?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I've tested this morning with my iPod Touch, my Kindle for iPad, my Fire, my KTouch and my K4...
> 
> The iPod Touch and Kindle for iPad sync worked seamlessly--I would stop the iPod Audible app, pick up the book in Kindle for iPad and it would update without me having to do a "refresh."
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying it Betsy. Yes, I have the updated app and I always hit 'refresh' on the iPod and 'sync' on my kindle. Maybe it was just first day hiccups in the system. I haven't tried it lately so maybe tonight I will try it again and see what happens. It's a great feature so it would be great if it works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Okey Dokey said:


> When a reader adds on the audible, what is the author's royalty?


That's a good question to ask in the Writer's cafe. . .I know of at least one KB author who also has a title in the Audible library -- very excited that the books are now linked that way via Amazon.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!   Okay, I decided to see if I could find a previous purchased book & it's audio. Success both on amazon & audible sites. I haven't had time to download anything yet. I looked for the audio for the outlander book. Sorry to say, it's not on the list. I was looking forward to that book after everyone raved about the audio version. Oh well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thank you everyone!!!  Okay, I decided to see if I could find a previous purchased book & it's audio. Success both on amazon & audible sites. I haven't had time to download anything yet. I looked for the audio for the outlander book. Sorry to say, it's not on the list. I was looking forward to that book after everyone raved about the audio version. Oh well.


That's funny, Outlander was the first one I looked for too.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

So I finally gave this a try.  I downloaded Little Women.  I can get it to sync between my fire and my Kindle Touch.  But not to my iPad.  I have version 1.9 on my iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> So I finally gave this a try. I downloaded Little Women. I can get it to sync between my fire and my Kindle Touch. But not to my iPad. I have version 1.9 on my iPad.


I've been able to sync with my iPad. Let me check Little Women...

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Last night, I decided to download a free kindle/audible book. The books went to my Kindle Touch. I only had  only 2 choices to send the audio to my KT or my KK. I did this 3 times. All books & audio are on my KT. I read the book, I synced. I went to the book's audio, listened & only saw the original page describing the book. No books page being highlighted as the audio read the book. No syncing could be done in the audio book. I had to go to home & sync. Nothing worked. No syncing of books & audio worked. I did have something strange happen. While downloading everything last night, I thought My kindle went to sleep, so I pressed the power button. The SO page ghosted, then it went black, then what looked like a very long update. I thought I bricked the kindle.  Oh, I did have wifi on the KT.
    Tonight, I came here to read this thread. Found out that I can download my audio books from the Audible App on my old Fire. I did that, but have not had a chance yet to see if syncing will work. I also have the books on my old Fire as well.
    So, where do I see the page of a book (sentence highlighted) read to me? Is it only on the Fire HD. If so, I have to wait until the end of next month to get mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've synched books with audio between my KTouch, my iPod and my Fire, though I didn't try the audio books on the Touch, I only read the book.

Read along is only on the Fire HD, so you'll have to wait.  

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know, Betsy.
I tried to sync the book, Moby Dick, with the audio. It only worked when syncing from the audio to the book on the original Fire, as well as Fire to Kindle Touch. Not from book to audio. I'll try another book/audio.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Thanks for letting me know, Betsy.
> I tried to sync the book, Moby Dick, with the audio. It only worked when syncing from the audio to the book on the original Fire, as well as Fire to Kindle Touch. Not from book to audio. I'll try another book/audio.


When I went from book to audio, I had to hit the "Refresh" button on the main Audible page (I think that's where it was....) It didn't happen automatically. Except when it did. 

Betsy


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

If you update your entire library, do you get the same price on each book you would on one book at a time?  regardless of the cost, it seems like a pretty expensive proposition.  Its interesting, I come from a a slightly different perspective on this.  I was forced to only read talking books for so many years, that I'm now so greatfull to be able to read print again.  I use the Kindle TTS very little, and read fewer talking books than I used to.  But the other part of this is I'm not driving, so I don't have to switch over to audio and away from print when on a transit bus.  Don't get me wrong, I'm glad it is there, but I am less excited about it than other people seem to be. - Gene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

it is an expensive proposition to do a lot of books.  (It won't be possible to add audio versions of your whole library at this point; not all books have Whispersync audio versions.)  I don't plan on doing all of the books that are available.  But, if I know I'm going to be reading something long while traveling or doing a lot of handwork, that would be a good time to have the Whispersync version so I can go back and forth.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy, where is the refresh button? I did click on various places. Out of the 3 books/audio, Wind in the Willows worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Betsy, where is the refresh button? I did click on various places. Out of the 3 books/audio, Wind in the Willows worked.


I don't have my Fire anymore (pending getting the 4G) but on the iPad version, I go to My Library, Downloaded books, and it's a red button center top.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! There is a button on the top right side from what I remembered.


----------

